# anyone use Utricularia in vivs?



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

im just getting into dart frogs and was wondering if anyone has used Utrics in their plantings? i would think they would be ideal plants, especially for "soggy" areas. ive been growing them for years in waterlogged peat and plan on adding them to my vivarium when i get it built. some grow quite fast and should help form a living rug along with moss plus add splash of color when hey bloom.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

vivaria.nl has pics of them being grown in vivs. Looks like they are doing well!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey rattler, its josh_r off of petflytrap. i have utrics growing in my frog tanks and it grows fine. nice to see you in the dendroboard forums by the way! have you gotten any frogs yet??? good luck

-josh


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

no frogs yet, got some Suri cobalt tincs and azureus lined up from a semi-local breeder. just waiting for me to get a tank set up for the tincs and the azureus(actually for my fiance') will be ready for pick up in a couple months.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

nice man. hey, if you want to see a pic of a viv i just made, check out this site http://www.caudata.org/forum/ go to 'Vivaria & Equipment/Product Reviews' then go to 'Photos & Pictures of Enclosures, Vivaria, etc' and click on the topic 'My newest viv' there are pics of my viv there. i would post em here, but i havnt figured out how to do that yet. anyhoo, hope you enjoy the pics. take care


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

awesome setup. man you have talent.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

thanx man. hey rattler, do you think u. pubescens will grow in conditions like that?? i have a chunk on that very top flat rock. i have water flowing over the rock very slowly, so its always very wet. it gets good light being so close to the lights. the humidity is high and the temp is around the 80's. take care man


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

dont see why not. i havent had that species very long. just got a chunk from Rose W. about 2 months ago. so far ive seen nothing that would make me think it wouldnt. you might want to try U. sandersonii. if it can get a hold on your "rock work" in there it will prolly grow on any damp surface without an actual media other than the rock. its growing on a terra cotta pot that is sitting in my Utric tray. it grows on damp rocks in nature so its just a matter of if it can get a grip.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

i saw a pic of your sandersonii growing on the pot. thats pretty cool! im definitely going to try that. just need to get my hands on some sandersonii now.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

send me your addy, ill throw a piece in the mail sometime this week.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Ahh, rattler! Haven't seen you since I.. um.. I left TF  

Utrics look great in vivariums but the moss seems to overwhelm them pretty fast, at least for me.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

I plan to use U. humboldtii in my viv, but only after
- the viv is finished and stabilized (doing the background and plumbing now)
- my humboldtii is large enough to be divided - don't want to put all my eggs in the viv basket
My thought is to put the division into the tank of a brom - seeing a picture of the utric growing this way is what got me interested in the species. Now all I need are some C. beebei and I'll be ready to rumble  .


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Doncoyote, when your U. humboldtii gets big enough for division, keep me in mind. i am really looking for a good division of this species, its a pain to find.

Spec, ive got Utrics that easily out compete mosses. im up to around 40 some species. there are even a few i have that keep ahead of live LFS.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey rattler, i was reading in the PFT forum that u are interrested in auratus. i have a lone frog (female?) that i can spare. let me know if you are interrested. did u send me like 5 species of utric rescently??? i got a package from someone and my girlfriend opened it while i was at work. she cut right through the adress and threw that away so i couldnt see the senders adress or name. if it was you, thank you very much. i am very appreciative. lemme know if u want the auratus. take care

-josh


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

yep, been meaning to ask if yah got them. i dont even remember what i sent. i did about 20 divisions that day for 6 different ppl. ive got lots more if your interested but you will have to wait till after the NASC auction. i offered up lots of divisions and will have to wait till the smoke clars in 2 weeks to see what all i have spares of.

what color auratus is it? and what are yah looking for, for it?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey man, i was actually thinkin bout just sendin it to ya. i didnt expect all the stuff you sent me. it was great. ill just give you the auratus. as for other plants, im always open for plants! im moving here soon and we are building a greenhouse at the house so ill have a great growing environment. also, i got in the botany club at NAU and im gonna do some trades and what not so theres another place for me to grow. let me know what you have left and we'll make some deals. thanx again man and take care

-josh


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

hello ya'll

i've never posted on a forum before, so feel a bit intimidated...disclaimer aside i have been working with carnivorous plants for a few years, and so am excited to include them in my vivarium. i am working on my first and second tanks now. the first tank has been planted for about a month, and contains u. calycifida(we'll see if the 'leaves' are strong enough to withstand frog traffic), but also genlisia (corkscrew plant) and pinguicula primuliflora which is growing (and blooming) high up on my dripwall in a base of dry (well, actually very wet) spagnum. again we'll see how it holds up to frog traffic(which i assume will be light high up on the drip wall), but should be ideal in that it needs no dormancy, grows in pure spagnum, enjoys low light, and is fairly unique in that it puts off adventitious plants from the leaf tips when they touch the growing medium, so it should spread quickly. 
one word of caution about the utrics which grow in broms...utric traps can 'chew' prey items larger than their trap, and the traps are relatively large in these species. they eat small fish fry by catching and digesting the tail while the squirming baby is held fast and in a few hours when the trap is 'reset' and ready to 'eat' again the thrashing of the fry triggers the trap to 'take another bite.' this may or may not present a problem for tiny tads which hatch in brom wells.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks - that's really good info. My utric is (I hope) going into a vivarium that will house tincs - not a species that AFAIK uses broms much, but a VERY good tidbit to keep in mind further down the line in my froggin' carreer.
Are there any particularly good utricularia web sites? I'm especially interested in their growth habits/original environment (country and biotope of origin)/place in the local systems - a lot to ask, I know, but... Googling 'utricularia' pulls up a ton of sites - tough to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

http://thecps.org.uk/cpsabouttheplants15.html lists all Utric species and their basic growth habit. extreamly basic info but no one else seems to have as complete a list

Tim Malcolm has about the most comprehensive site but even it is lacking a bit. he got out of Utrics about a year ago and i was lucky enough to get some of his collection. luckly his site is still up. http://www.islandnet.com/~tmalcolm/

for specific quesions or such the Terraforums have some of the most knowlegable ppl out there. Tim still visits the forums regularily, William Dawnstar, who is another Utric fanatic pops in. Seandew(Aussie species), Pyro(epiphyatic species)and Fernando(South American Species) are also highly knowlegable and nice guys. there are several more im forgetting to mention. http://www.petflytrap.com/cgi-bin/ib312/ikonboard.cgi?

as far as your wory about the bromiliad species, thats why i am sticking to terrestrial and lithophytic species in the tank


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank for the info - there are some very interesting threads on the Terraforums site - except now I lust after U. jamesoniana. Sigh. For others interested in the dart frog/utricularia pairing I found (credit to rattler_mt) a field trip report at Carnivorous Plants of Latin America that has pictures of both jamesoniana and Minyobates opisthomelas.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

U. jamesoniana is really cool. Pyro has it. he works at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. they are working on rounding up all the epiphytic species. i cant think of a better person in a position to have it. he will work on getting enough growing to distribute it to other growers so hopefully it wont be as rare at some point in the furture. unfortunatly most of the epiphytic species are extreamly slow growing.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

lets see ive got U. asplundii and U. alpina(the real deal not one of the ones floating around that are actually U. longifolia) which are the two most common true epiphytic species. ive got U. nelumbifolia which is one of the bromiliad growing species. i may be getting my hands on U. geminiloba this month which will be awesome as its one of the rarer lithophytes. U. quelchii is a good one, its fairly rare but atleast its in cultivation in both the States and Europe, awesome flowers on this guy. hope to find it in the next 6 months.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

when i was listing links i forgot to add http://www.cpukforum.com/forum/index.php its got more of the European growers. i prefer the ppl in the Terraforums so i dont visit it much because there are alot of double postings between it and the Terraforums as alot of the same ppl are on both. but there are a few Utric growers there that dont frequent the Terraforums.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

rattler_mt said:


> when i was listing links i forgot to add http://www.cpukforum.com/forum/index.php its got more of the European growers. i prefer the ppl in the Terraforums so i dont visit it much because there are alot of double postings between it and the Terraforums as alot of the same ppl are on both. but there are a few Utric growers there that dont frequent the Terraforums.


I hear ya (Do you mean people who post topics on TF make the very same topics on CPUK?) however, I like CPUK for obvious reasons (  ) and there isn't all the drama with the 80 page "evolution" threads and ozone threads and just about anything you can imagine :? that is on TF. CPUK also has older growers that are more layed back and easy going. I still visit TF from time to time, but don't post (for obvious reasons).

Pyro is a lucky guy, he has some pretty awesome Utrics  

-Spec


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

hey ,
you guys into any other carnivorous plants??
rich


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes.

Some shots of my office (done w/ my cell, so the quality isn't great):

Pitchers - 









The nursery -









Another nep -


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Rich currently i have atleast one example from the major carnevorous plant families and a few of the minor families. i have 40 some species/varieties/cultivars of Utricularia and Genlisea, 2 dozen or so Drosera, prolly a dozen Sarrs, 14 or so Nepenthes, ive got a Darlingtonia, a Ceph and a Heli ill post pics later of some of my favorites


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

here is my fairly rare natural hybrid Nepenthes jacquelineae x izumiae










here is Utric. calycifida 'Yog Sothoth'










Nepenthes veitchii "highland, striped peristrome form"










Drosera scorpioides










Darlingtonia










Sarr. 'Tarnook'










a flower from an unidentified Ping


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Beautiful plants! I esp. like the N. veitchii - looks fantastic (and the cultivar name on the utric is a hoot - all hail Cthulhu!).


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

i have around 600 to 1,000 various cp's. if you guys would like to see my pic's i need your email addresses to invite you to my photobucket site.
rich


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

*Photobucket*

PM w/ addy sent. 
John


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

pm'd you


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

I have u. gibba growing in the water-side of my paludarium. The traps are smaller than pinheads, I wouldn't expect them to be harmful to anything the size of a frog (though I haven't tried the two together yet). As far as I can tell, they eat tiny micro-organisms in the water. The plant itself looks kind of like a floating mass of thin green stems and dark-colored dots (traps), with small surface leaves. I'm told it will flower, but mine hasn't yet. It does increase the good "swampy" look of the environment, though.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

my gibba almost never blooms in the water...if you train it up to the edge of the water feature and let it start to grow onto the land it should bloom.

mack


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

I finally gave up on trying to grow my U. humboldtii out enough to divide before I experimented with putting a piece in my viv. All it ever wanted to give me were 2 leaves - no more, no less. To heck with it, sez I, and put the whole thing on one of my broms. Result - in less than 2 weeks, 3 new shoots, one of which is already an inch and a half long. That's more like it!


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

very cool. ive gotten lots of info on that species from many growers. general consensous is its fairly easy to grow but getting it to grow enough to get a decent divisipn is extreamly difficult for the vast majority of growers. 

so far most of the terrestrials in my Tinc tank are doing well. U. aureomaculata is an exception but im not worried yet. when i first got it as a small division it took awhile to aclimate and start growing.


----------

